# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه قسم خاص بالشبكات الوطنية للإتصالات المغربية(Sim card) قسم اتصالات المغرب(Maroc Telecom)  اتصالات المغرب تمنع خدمة سكايب ومواقع مشابهة عن زبنائها

## GSM-AYA

*     
 أفادت تقارير مغربية، أن شركة اتصالات المغرب منعت  كل زبنائها من ولوج عدد كبير من مواقع التواصل عبر تقنية VOIP كخدمة سكايب وإن سبيك و تيم سبيك وغيرهم.  
  و ذكر موقع "الصباحية" أن هذا المنع الذي أقدمت عليه الشركة الأولى للاتصالات بالمغرب جاء لحماية عروضها من منافسة هذه الخدمات المجانية التي تعتمد على VOIP وللترويج لمنتوجها الجديد MTBOX الذي تقدم من خلاله رقما هاتفيا تابثا للإتصال المجاني عبر VOIP مقابل 300 درهم شهريا.   
 و أضاف ذات الموقع أن اتصالات المغرب بدأت  بالتشويش على الاتصالات الهاتفية عبر Skype وقطع الاتصال كل 10 دقائق، إلى أن وصلت إلى منع الولوج بصفة نهائية لكل مواقع الاتصال المجانية التي تعتمد VOIP.  *

----------


## gsm4maroc

شكرا على الخبر

----------

